# IQ is cope



## Pretty (Oct 27, 2022)

IQ = Intelligence Quotient 

Quotient - a degree or amount of a specified quality or characteristic.

So how is this quotient measured? 

By taking the most retarded online tests everytime I see one of those posts that say “Take this test and see what your IQ is I got 150” It’s so ducking repetitive every time I see it I wish I could fucking beat up the retard who made the post. 

It’s not a coincidence that this site is 70% Indian and 50% are 17 - 24 year old cels in college or about to enter and are going to study medicine or computer science. Ofc these monkeys care about IQ it’s their fucking cope it’s their fucking crutch to latch on. Fucking braindead monkey oooohh ahhh I have a 170 IQ but yet you’re going to rot away at some shitty wagie for the rest of your life. Unlike looks or athleticism there is almost no rewarding benefit to being high IQ.


----------



## Mungus (Oct 27, 2022)

Average IQ of Europe is 100 and it's extremely developed.
Average IQ of Africa is below 70 and it's a complete shitshole.

"muh IQ doesn't matter" keep coping nigger


----------



## Pretty (Oct 27, 2022)

Mungus said:


> Europe has a high IQ and is extremely developed.
> Africa has a very low IQ and is a complete shithole.
> 
> muh IQ doesn't matter. Nigger cope


Indian No1


----------



## to be human (Oct 27, 2022)

IQ is also highly dependant on the person's education level and language (usually the test is taken in English)

Just lol at expecting a person from a poor slum who's never taken a standardized test before to perform well on it

Chinese were raised from the get go to be masters at exams which is why they score slightly above other western nations, not because they're inheritly "faster learners"

Thoughts high iq cels? @8PSLcel @alriodai


----------



## Mungus (Oct 27, 2022)

to be human said:


> IQ is also highly dependant on the person's education level and language (usually the test is taken in English)
> 
> Just lol at expecting a person from a poor slum who's never taken a standardized test before to perform well on it
> 
> ...


The reason India and Africa are filled with slums is because they are low IQ on average. They were too retarded to develop, unlike Europeans.


----------



## Pretty (Oct 27, 2022)

to be human said:


> IQ is also highly dependant on the person's education level and language (usually the test is taken in English)
> 
> Just lol at expecting a person from a poor slum who's never taken a test before to perform well on it
> 
> Thoughts high iq cels? @8PSLcel @alriodai


Intelligence is a useless stat as long as you’re not a retard realists if IQ was a true concepts anything above 85 is fine.


----------



## Pretty (Oct 27, 2022)

Mungus said:


> The reason


Shut the fuck you hairy monkey 

Fucking Manlet il cave your fucking head in


----------



## Mungus (Oct 27, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> Indian No1


Not Indian. And you have no response jfl. Low IQ nigger


----------



## Mungus (Oct 27, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> Shut the fuck you hairy monkey
> 
> Fucking Manlet il cave your fucking head in


You won't do shit nigger. I'll kneel on your throat until you can't breathe


----------



## rapidinshallah (Oct 27, 2022)

Who cares about shitty online tests?
There are gold standard intellectual assessments such as the Stanford Binet V or the WAIS-IV.

IQ is as important as looks if not more.
Do you want to be an unaware retarded nigger or an actually cultured human being?


----------



## Pretty (Oct 27, 2022)

Mungus said:


> You won't do shit nigger. I'll kneel on your throat until you can't breathe


You are the nigger son you are quite literally my slave at this very moment


----------



## Mungus (Oct 27, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> You are the nigger son you are quite literally my slave at this very moment


Your ancestors were the rapeslaves of whites jfl


----------



## Pretty (Oct 27, 2022)

rapidinshallah said:


> Who cares about shitty online tests?
> There are gold standard intellectual assessments such as the Stanford Binet V or the WAIS-IV.
> 
> IQ is as important as looks if not more.
> Do you want to be an unaware retarded nigger or an actually cultured human being?


An unaware retarded nigger is below 85 right? And what percentage of the human population are within that tier? 

Iq is nowhere near as important looks


----------



## Pretty (Oct 27, 2022)

Mungus said:


> Your ancestors were the rapeslaves of whites jfl


----------



## Mungus (Oct 27, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


>



And? I'm not a pajeet jfl


----------



## Pretty (Oct 27, 2022)

Mungus said:


> And? I'm not a pajeet jfl


Dnc 

I only argued with you so you could bump my thread


----------



## Mungus (Oct 27, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> Dnc
> 
> I only argued with you so you could bump my thread


Bump it so everyone can see niggers are subhuman


----------



## CyprusGD (Oct 27, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> IQ = Intelligence Quotient
> 
> Quotient - a degree or amount of a specified quality or characteristic.
> 
> ...


Study CS doesn’t require a high IQ.


----------



## Pretty (Oct 27, 2022)

Mungus said:


> Bump it so everyone can see niggers are subhuman


Typical self hating shitskin


----------



## Mungus (Oct 27, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> Typical self hating shitskin


I'm white. You are subhuman


----------



## kuttashonty (Oct 27, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


>



this is why ur coping by saying iq is not a good measure of intellectual capability, most media you consume comes from tiktok and ur attention span is close to that of a lizard so obv u have to cope


----------



## Pretty (Oct 27, 2022)

kuttashonty said:


> this is why ur coping by saying iq is not a good measure of intellectual capability, most media you consume comes from tiktok and ur attention span is close to that of a lizard so obv u have to cope


I don’t use tiktok JFL 

These were TikTok’s sent to me today by an Indian girl I know after I asked her something


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 28, 2022)

to be human said:


> IQ is also highly dependant on the person's education level and language (usually the test is taken in English)
> 
> Just lol at expecting a person from a poor slum who's never taken a standardized test before to perform well on it
> 
> ...


IQ is mostly genetic.


----------



## kuttashonty (Oct 28, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> I don’t use tiktok JFL
> 
> These were TikTok’s sent to me today by an Indian girl I know after I asked her something





ShortBrownandUgly said:


> I don’t use tiktok JFL
> 
> These were TikTok’s sent to me today by an Indian girl I know after I asked her something


the amount of tiktoks you have shared in your threads for anecdotal evidence makes me believe otherwise, delete tiktok nigga


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 28, 2022)

Mungus said:


> Average IQ of Europe is 100 and it's extremely developed.
> Average IQ of Africa is below 70 and it's a complete shitshole.
> 
> "muh IQ doesn't matter" keep coping nigger


Belarus has the third highest IQ in Europe after Finland and Italy yet is a poor Shithole.


----------



## Mungus (Oct 28, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Belarus has the third highest IQ in Europe after Finland and Italy yet is a poor Shithole.


Richer than any african country


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 28, 2022)

Mungus said:


> Richer than any African country


Turkey is richer than Moldova, Bosnia


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 28, 2022)

Qatar, Kuwait is richer than Poland, the whitest country


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Oct 28, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Belarus has the third highest IQ in Europe after Finland and Italy yet is a poor Shithole.


source?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Oct 28, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Qatar, Kuwait is richer than Poland, the whitest country


Wow!


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 28, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> Wow!


It just proves race theories wrong. 

Geography & natural Ressources & and robust economic policies are more important.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Oct 28, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> It just proves race theories wrong.
> 
> Geography & natural Ressources & and robust economic policies are more important.


source of belarus being high iq? and how did the europeans jsut completely run over everyone else around the world


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 28, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> source of belarus being high iq? and how did the europeans jsut completely run over everyone else around the world


The Europeans overrunning the world is a ignorant generalisation. Only the Westernmost European nations had colonies and spread their languages to the Americas, Africa, Asia etc. . ( Britain, Netherlands, France, Spain, Portugal). The geography favored them sailing the Atlantic and exploring. 

Landlocked European countries like Czech Republic didn't colonize shit. If you think a Czech Guy and a Dutch Guy have significant Genetic differences you're coping. The Dutch simply had better geography due to access to the ocean.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Oct 28, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> The Europeans overrunning the world is a ignorant generalisation. Only the Westernmost European nations had colonies and spread their languages to the Americas, Africa, Asia etc. . ( Britain, Netherlands, France, Spain, Portugal). The geography favored them sailing the Atlantic and exploring.
> 
> Landlocked European countries like Czech Republic didn't colonize shit. If you think a Czech Guy and a Dutch Guy have significant Genetic differences you're coping. The Dutch simply had better geography due to access to the ocean.


Yea true but why did africa have spears when we had better shit

How is it even that the west was so much more developed compared to everyone else


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 28, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> Yea true but why did africa have spears when we had better shit


There were many advanced civilizations like the Inka, Chinese ancient empire, African empires. 

Lucky inventions like guns, ships, etc don't mean the Europeans are genetically superior. 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> How is it even that the west was so much more developed compared to everyone else


USA is a Muttland of 40-50% Shitskins yet is much richer than 95% White Eastern Europe.


----------



## andy9432 (Oct 28, 2022)

IQ is the white mans tool to oppress the majority of people in the world. They still have the superiority complex. They just try to hide it better.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Oct 28, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> USA is a Muttland of 40-50% Shitskins yet is much richer than 95% White Eastern Europe.


Ye but they’re not in any positions of power, why is that the level of iq matches peoples income perfectly in the US?
Jews at the top
asians
White
Hispanic
Black


----------



## lixivo (Oct 28, 2022)

IQ helps until 130, after that it's actually bad to go up. 120 - 130 is perfect bcs dumb enough to not handicap yourself, but smart enough to do everything in society.


----------



## Pretty (Oct 28, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> The Europeans overrunning the world is a ignorant generalisation. Only the Westernmost European nations had colonies and spread their languages to the Americas, Africa, Asia etc. . ( Britain, Netherlands, France, Spain, Portugal). The geography favored them sailing the Atlantic and exploring.
> 
> Landlocked European countries like Czech Republic didn't colonize shit. If you think a Czech Guy and a Dutch Guy have significant Genetic differences you're coping. The Dutch simply had better geography due to access to the ocean.


Not to mention that westernmost of europe France, Spain, Portugal and Britain are all former colonies of what is europes most successful empire (Rome) before invasion the entirety of western europe were just backwater societies. Even more ironic that these former provinces of rome are europes most successful kind of reminds me how britains former colonies in Africa Ghana, Nigeria and Botswana are some of the most successful in the entirety of Sub Saharan Africa. 

When western Rome fell the backwater citizens of europe kept a lot of Romes culture alive the Balkans could of also been significantly developed too if Byzantine wasnt a shit empire. 

You are also right about geography its convenient that the most western countries Spain and Portugal were first to arrive in America


----------



## Pretty (Oct 28, 2022)

lixivo said:


> IQ helps until 130, after that it's actually bad to go up. 120 - 130 is perfect bcs dumb enough to not handicap yourself, but smart enough to do everything in society.


Einstein had an IQ of 135 

Trump has a similar IQ value as him


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Oct 28, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> Einstein had an IQ of 135
> 
> Trump has a similar IQ value as him


don't get fooled.
trump is below average iq


----------



## Deleted member 23228 (Oct 28, 2022)

IQ is actually quite retarded when you factor in that average african has same IQ as average european in 1950
Flynn effcet proves IQ increases in developing nations and has ended in developed ones.
Also the gap african american and white americans IQ got closer by 6 points from 1970 to 2002.

So yes its quite dumb tbh and not a good measure of intelligence


----------



## juste (Oct 28, 2022)

legit i would say


----------



## lixivo (Oct 28, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> Einstein had an IQ of 135
> 
> Trump has a similar IQ value as him


That's basically the point, you don't need more than 130 for anything, if you are above 110 then rest is just on you and the iq doesn't rly matter


----------



## disillusioned (Oct 28, 2022)

BigBootyBandit said:


> IQ is actually quite retarded when you factor in that average african has same IQ as average european in 1950


----------



## JovenCansao (Oct 28, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> Ye but they’re not in any positions of power, why is that the level of iq matches peoples income perfectly in the US?
> Jews at the top
> asians
> White
> ...


Below 0 iq


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Oct 28, 2022)

JovenCansao said:


> Below 0 iq


Why?

Obviously iq isn’t everything but it’s a strong predictor for success


----------



## Deleted member 23228 (Oct 28, 2022)

disillusioned said:


> View attachment 1925823
> 
> View attachment 1925825


Its true though. Yet europe in 1950 is still more developed than africa today, so clearly something is holding them back that isn't IQ.


----------



## JovenCansao (Oct 28, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> Why?
> 
> Obviously iq isn’t everything but it’s a strong predictor for success


For example, how do you explain Indians being the highest earners in the US, yet their homeland is a shithole?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Oct 28, 2022)

JovenCansao said:


> For example, how do you explain Indians being the highest earners in the US, yet their homeland is a shithole?


that’s why i’m comparing them when they all live in the US. Obviously IQ isn’t everything but IQ is one of the strongest predictors of future success. IQ is also mostly genetic. 

Homeland is a shithole due to other factors, idk enough about india to elab.


----------



## The Grinch (Oct 28, 2022)

Lifefuel for me


----------



## Pretty (Oct 28, 2022)

I’m legit low IQ but I money Mog 99% of people


----------



## Pharmaceutic (Oct 28, 2022)

Retarded post


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Oct 28, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> I’m legit low IQ but I money Mog 99% of people


what’s ur net

Knowledge and decent IQ does indeed mog pure IQ, too high of an IQ can make you too risk averse


----------



## Pretty (Oct 28, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> what’s ur net


My earnings for this year will be like 250 - 275k 

My net worth including assets probably around £180k


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Oct 28, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> My earnings for this year will be like 250 - 275k
> 
> My net worth including assets probably around £180k


Ur iq? and ur like 18 right


----------



## JovenCansao (Oct 28, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> IQ is one of the strongest predictors of future success


Simply false


----------



## Pretty (Oct 28, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> Ur iq? and ur like 18 right


17 last time I tested it was 105


----------



## Pretty (Oct 28, 2022)

Pharmaceutic said:


> Retarded post


Everyone here is seemingly 120 IQ and above but just look at the retarded shit these retards say and do on this fucking forum


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Oct 28, 2022)

JovenCansao said:


> Simply false


Show the proof i might be wrong


----------



## Pharmaceutic (Oct 28, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> Everyone here is seemingly 120 IQ and above but just look at the retarded shit these retards say and do on this fucking forum


Yeah IQ is legit but the people here are larping and/or autistic


----------



## JovenCansao (Oct 28, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> Show the proof i might be wrong


Have you heard of the man man with the highest estimated iq to have ever lived?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Oct 28, 2022)

JovenCansao said:


> Have you heard of the man man with the highest estimated iq to have ever lived?


fk off with statistical outliers


----------



## JovenCansao (Oct 28, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> fk off with statistical outliers


🤣
Nigga If we went by your logic it'd mean he'd be the most successful man in history, but alas he wasn't.
Muh iq will get you to the top 😂

It's always the same with people in here, when you prove them wrong they rage


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Oct 28, 2022)

JovenCansao said:


> 🤣
> Nigga If we went by your logic it'd mean he'd be the most successful man in history, but alas he wasn't.
> Muh iq will get you to the top 😂
> 
> It's always the same with people in here, when you prove them wrong they rage


i actually thought you would send stats on how income doesn’t have a strong correlation with iq or something like that. instead you went with a statistical outlier, and i never said only iq is needed. holy fuck i thought ud actually say something smart but ur literally fucking retarded


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Oct 28, 2022)

was arguing just to argue but u went with a fking statistical outlier and not some sort of correlation please just fucking Kys


----------



## JovenCansao (Oct 28, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> i actually thought you would send stats on how income doesn’t have a strong correlation with iq or something like that. instead you went with a statistical outlier, and i never said only iq is needed. holy fuck i thought ud actually say something smart but ur literally fucking retarded





xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> was arguing just to argue but u went with a fking statistical outlier and not some sort of correlation please just fucking Kys


I am not the one holding a retarded argument


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Oct 28, 2022)

JovenCansao said:


> I am not the one holding a retarded argument
> View attachment 1925938


i helped u argue ur welcome next time don’t be a retard xD


----------



## JovenCansao (Oct 28, 2022)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> i helped u argue ur welcome next time don’t be a retard xD


0


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Oct 28, 2022)

JovenCansao said:


> I am not the one holding a retarded argument
> View attachment 1925938


that 70 iq mf making 180k is a mogger!

also there’s a slight correlation, no?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 28, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> IQ = Intelligence Quotient
> 
> Quotient - a degree or amount of a specified quality or characteristic.
> 
> ...


there is a video in which michio kaku debunks iq tests...should check that


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Oct 28, 2022)

Hard work beats talent


----------



## johneffen (Oct 28, 2022)

op has a point. iq doesn’t matter if your a nihilist rotter. it’s more important that you’re actually doing shit to make money. 

most of the population does nothing to make scaleable money. most of the small portion of people that do try to make money end up buying retarded courses/falling for the dropshopping meme or some other retarded moneymaxxing meme.

but i’m poor and lazy so that’s just my perspective


----------



## homesick (Oct 28, 2022)

IQ is one of many factors, just as looks. Each thing about oneself affects ones life in many different ways. 

Why would someone be handed a big sum of money just from having high iq? Like everything u have to work for it. Exploit your iq, use your ideas. take action.

many high iq individuals tend to overthink everything when they want to start something. they find all the different possiblities and scenarioes. they know everything that can go wrong, and this can often stop them from taking action. therefor u often see people with lower iq start businesses, becasue theire more blunt and dont think about what can go wrong. they just take action and things work out, usually. but businesses where the founder/owner/leader is not high iq, they often stagnate after a certain point. where as a higher iq individual will take the business to a even higher level, if he takes action


----------



## bara (Oct 28, 2022)

JovenCansao said:


> It's always the same with people in here, when you prove them wrong they rage


Maybe ~80% are still in high school, quickly resort to personal attacks etc.

Most threads and discussions are unproductive and very low effort/quality unfortunately.


----------



## mogging (Oct 29, 2022)

Mungus said:


> The reason India and Africa are filled with slums is because they are low IQ on average. They were too retarded to develop, unlike Europeans.


BS. There are shit holes in your country. 
Slums are created through the lack of funds and accountability you demented monkey. 
This doesn’t mean it’s because of low IQ retard. 
IQ is based off of the environment and access to standardized testing and problem solving through your own means (rubiks cube). You’re only cope is IQ, which is something you lack, bc you’re an ugly useless virgin retard who doesn’t do shit but rots on this site. 

You unironically sound like a blk dude using nigga, you dirty sand monkey. I just know you have suicidal thoughts. Do us a favor and go through it. Dumb fuck.


----------



## Mungus (Oct 29, 2022)

mogging said:


> BS. There are shit holes in your country.
> Slums are created through the lack of funds and accountability you demented monkey.
> This doesn’t mean it’s because of low IQ retard.
> IQ is based off of the environment and access to standardized testing and problem solving through your own means (rubiks cube). You’re only cope is IQ, which is something you lack, bc you’re an ugly useless virgin retard who doesn’t do shit but rots on this site.
> ...


Cry harder for me shitskin. Your countries failed to develop because niggers are too retarded. Your genetics will always be subhuman.


----------



## mogging (Oct 29, 2022)

Mungus said:


> Cry harder for me shitskin. Your countries failed to develop because niggers are too retarded. Your genetics will always be subhuman.


I know you reek of disappointment and homelessness. You have no place to talk about IQ. Get money then you can cope a little more. Dirty paki monkey. Fuck you Paryeet.


----------



## Mungus (Oct 29, 2022)

mogging said:


> I know you reek of disappointment and homelessness. You have no place to talk about IQ. Get money then you can cope a little more. Dirty paki monkey. Fuck you Paryeet.


JFL I'm white, you monkey brained nigger. Bow to your superior.


----------



## mogging (Oct 29, 2022)

Mungus said:


> JFL I'm white, you monkey brained nigger. Bow to your superior.


He’s so embarrassed by his race that he LARPS as cumskined genetic mistake low IQ raping race. The jokes make themselves. Let your Jewish over lords dominate your women already. They want it anyways


----------



## Mungus (Oct 29, 2022)

mogging said:


> He’s so embarrassed by his race that he LARPS as cumskined genetic mistake low IQ raping race. The jokes make themselves. Let your Jewish over lords dominate your women alrwady. They want it anyways


Cry harder shitskin. Whites will always be superior to subhumans like you.


----------



## Tallcurrycel (Oct 29, 2022)

ShortBrownandUgly said:


> An unaware retarded nigger is below 85 right? And what percentage of the human population are within that tier?
> 
> Iq is nowhere near as important looks
> 
> ...



it should be a crime to waste those looks being an autistic retard.


----------

